# do you have any pets??



## Minster (Nov 19, 2009)

hi all,

just wanted to ask do any of you have pets?? if so what do you have?? what did you call them? and how old are they?

i have 3 dogs. a very lovely chocolate lab called barney who is 11 now, a german shepherd (white in colour) who is 4 (my sons dog and very very obedient) and a little excitable bischon frise (think thats how you spell it) puppy aged 11 months (it is my daughters) and not very well behaved at all lol.


----------



## am64 (Nov 19, 2009)

we have 5 dogs ....4 of them are rotties who love me but hate everyone else !! and the other is a stag hound !quite a handfull


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 19, 2009)

At home my parents have a mental Cocker Spaniel. It's a completely mad thing which makes it all the more cute.


----------



## Viki (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a black boxer/lab x - whos is a total baby. We've had her since about 5 weeks old.

Brad has now said he may have found a boston terrier that needs rehoming so we may soon have 2!!

We are very doggy people - id have lots if i had the space!! 

am - I am very jealous!! I love rotties


----------



## Moamber (Nov 19, 2009)

In the past have had a Newfoundland Dog - Ben - He was a softy lol . used to love being dressed up lol . sadly he died at 14, then I had a westie -Whiskey,( rescue) someone let him loose on a Motorway - he died earlier this year age 14, was deaf & blind by then ,, he was a faithful dog and always knew when I was having a Hypo - he used to keep nudging me lol.
After Xmas I'm getting a couple of Guinea pigs lol .. used to Breed em many many moons aga hahaha

 hugs Mo xx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Nov 19, 2009)

3 Dogs....2 Cats....1 Tortoise....2 Guinea pigs....a pond full of Koi.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a Border Collie x Springer Spaniel who will be 14 in January but still thinks she is 6 months old lol, 1 Lion Head Rabbit who is about 2.5 yrs old and 3 Guinea Pigs who are between 4 months and 6 months old (2 females and 1 male)

Pets are better behaved then the 13 yr old step daughter lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

Moamber said:


> ... then I had a westie -Whiskey,( rescue)...



Before I turned up on this planet mi folks had a westie called Whisky (no "e", not Irish, but Scots here!) I wonder what is the most common name!

But I have with wifey two cats, one thinks he's a dog, the other takes the appearance of a black bear, both quite individual! Oh and the boy cat I'm sure is Bi!! He had a ginger boyfriend before we moved. And wifey has the same and me


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

One crazy Jack Russel rescue dog, aged 13, who thinks she's a human and a few koi in a pond out the back.


----------



## am64 (Nov 19, 2009)

hey ally didnt you used to breed pit bulls before they were banned?? the unbelievable breed that they are!


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a grayhound called Queenie she is white and black hates fireworks but loves kids, she is very loyal and obediant ( unlikes some humans)


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a Beagle/cocker spaniel called harry who is 13 and a black cat called Toby who is about 9


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 19, 2009)

When I was a boy we used to have a dog called Sam. Pointer Dalmatian cross that was rescued from a pub in Redhill. He was tied up in the back yard and my father told the landlord he was taking him home for a better life. I adored him. He lived to a very old age.

I want a puddy tat but other half is not keen on them. A dog would be out of the question too as our flat is too small.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

am64 said:


> hey ally didnt you used to breed pit bulls before they were banned?? the unbelievable breed that they are!



Who me? Hell no! Or did you mean the other Ally?


----------



## shiv (Nov 19, 2009)

i have a gorrrgeous cat called Japhy (my other half named him). he's a european shorthair - he's a grey tabby basically! he's really slim and has a long tail. he's the biggest fusspot EVER - he does NOT leave you alone!

we had a dog for a few months last year - Daisy, she was beautiful, she was a collie x dalmation (she had the body of a collie, but the markings and excitablility of a dalmation). unfortunately we had to change our work pattern and couldn't be at home enough so we had her rehomed  honestly one of the saddest days of my life, she was such a well behaved, friendly, happy dog.

ckickable pictures:

japhy

daisy


----------



## am64 (Nov 19, 2009)

bless very beautiful....unfortunately have no photos of the rotties as unbeleivably they ate the camera XX


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

blimey am now that is unbelieavable


----------



## shiv (Nov 19, 2009)

they ate it?! battery and all?!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

What I find funny is at our old vets (only vets I've ever been to) they would call out your pets name and your surname when they're ready for you! Sounds very weird! Is that done everywhere??


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> What I find funny is at our old vets (only vets I've ever been to) they would call out your pets name and your surname when they're ready for you! Sounds very weird! Is that done everywhere??



haha yep it is, it sounds so silly.  But I guess there are a million black cats called pepsi, so it is needed!

am, my dog once ate a whole baby bird whole


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, it's the same at our vets place. He's Judy's best mate too, she loves going to visit him.


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 19, 2009)

I see the majority have dogs as pets. I have my beautiful parrot Rosie, she is my constant company. She is now nearly 6 years old and I have had her from about 6 months old, she is hand reared and ringed by the breeder. She has the freedom of the house and only locked in her cage at night for bedtime, she chats with me and like to play games with me, if she wants a drink she will say Rosie drink, or if there is a glass on the table she will stand alongside it with her foot up pointing at the glass. She likes me to chase her, she runs along the window sill behind the curtain shreeking like a child, then comes back pops her head around the curtain and says hello.
Some of the things she says:-
Hello baby
Rosie is Daddies pretty girl
Rosie is a good girl
Give us a kiss
what you doing
theres a good girl
She also puts her beak on my lips and makes the sound of a kiss, if she asks for a kiss and I blow her a kiss she will say, Thank you.

She is a typical female, when she starts I cant get a word in edgeways 

John


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2009)

How marvellous John! Rosie sounds wonderful!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 19, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> I see the majority have dogs as pets. I have my beautiful parrot Rosie, she is my constant company. She is now nearly 6 years old and I have had her from about 6 months old, she is hand reared and ringed by the breeder. She has the freedom of the house and only locked in her cage at night for bedtime, she chats with me and like to play games with me, if she wants a drink she will say Rosie drink, or if there is a glass on the table she will stand alongside it with her foot up pointing at the glass. She likes me to chase her, she runs along the window sill behind the curtain shreeking like a child, then comes back pops her head around the curtain and says hello.
> Some of the things she says:-
> Hello baby
> Rosie is Daddies pretty girl
> ...



Amazing!!

Cheers for sharing John! I'm glad to hear she hasn't got a filthy mouth!!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 19, 2009)

No pets here!  Used to have 3 guinea pigs (we started out with two brothers, but one of the 'brothers' became pregnant and gave birth to 3 gorgeous little fluffy babies!! 2 went to a friend, we couldn't give the 3rd one away!!).

One son is allergic to cats and dogs etc, so that's the end of that!

xx


----------



## recyclequeen (Nov 20, 2009)

*hi all*

i have a nine year old cat called spangle who is grumpy, i have a 10 year old alexandrine parakeet called louie who is a chatterbox, three rabbits  six year old netherland dwarf called dusty, 4 year old female lop called domino and a male lop called chocolait then there is my rescue jack russell called jack who was very skinny when we adopted him also his previous owners had used him to stub out their cigarettes, he is a well fed and spoilt rotten russell now though 

My latest additions are 2 female guinea pigs called treacle and toffee


recyclequeen


----------



## Viki (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi recyclequeen,

Its lovely to hear of an animal that had a horrible start in life finding proper, decent people to live with in the end. When i was nursing I saw too much od that kind of stuff most mostly after they animal had been rehomed and resettled.

I tend to find with enough time and patience abused animals can make amazing pets once youve proved to them that not all people are like their previous owners.


----------



## Einstein (Nov 20, 2009)

I have one dog, an orange and white pointer, called Bruce or technically 'Hearing Dog 4117'. He's 20 months old and I've known him since he was a couple of hours old, he was bred by my partner, who has his litter brother Archie, big half sister Tango, mother Amber and granny Harriet.

Bruce was originally named Bruiser - he was the largest at birth, but was soon overtaken by 'Big Archie'.

He's a rather unique character, he is the only pointer out of 6,000 working assistance dogs in the UK.

For more on Bruce visit www.debrucie.co.uk

We're in the process of setting up a tropical fish tank, one I bought years ago, but a hobby Bruce discovered he liked while living with his foster family during training! But they are not going to be named!

I am not sure how well the fish will cope with having nose prints over their tank  But it won't be my nose that made the mess.


----------



## Einstein (Nov 20, 2009)

recyclequeen said:


> i have a nine year old cat called spangle who is grumpy, i have a 10 year old alexandrine parakeet called louie who is a chatterbox, three rabbits six year old netherland dwarf called dusty, 4 year old female lop called domino and a male lop called chocolait then there is my rescue jack russell called jack who was very skinny when we adopted him also his previous owners had used him to stub out their cigarettes, he is a well fed and spoilt rotten russell now though
> 
> My latest additions are 2 female guinea pigs called treacle and toffee
> 
> ...


 
What a terrible start for your Jack - I hope they pinned these individuals down and spent a few weeks doing the same to them - I find myself typing while wearing flamable clothing... hmmm you get my drift!

Good on you for giving him the life he deserves. 

As for the guinee pigs, make sure they are girls!


----------



## am64 (Nov 20, 2009)

hey i live quite close to hearing dogs charity in lewknor did bruiser come from there?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 20, 2009)

Our Judy was a rescue dog as well, about six months old when we got her, she and her litter mates had been starved. When we brought her home, still a skinny little thing, she sat on the living room rug for about three days and shivered. Then she decided to explore a bit, left a message under the organ and hasn't looked back since.


----------



## Einstein (Nov 20, 2009)

am64 said:


> hey i live quite close to hearing dogs charity in lewknor did bruiser come from there?


 
Yes, he was trained at The Grange, Saunderton. Lovely place. Great people.


----------



## am64 (Nov 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yes, he was trained at The Grange, Saunderton. Lovely place. Great people.



cool excellant place ..if i didnt have dogs i think id love to puppy train one of them x  ps dont really have 4 rotties etc it was abit of a story xx


----------



## Einstein (Nov 20, 2009)

am64 said:


> cool excellant place ..if i didnt have dogs i think id love to puppy train one of them x ps dont really have 4 rotties etc it was abit of a story xx


 
The role of socialisers is a critical one, but hard, every 12 months you get a new lodger, then the heart ache of knowing you have to say goodbye to them. 12 months is if they don't become a fallen angel. And so many still do.

For an own dog, Bruce is only one of three (on average) to make it through to being fully qualified - in his sound work he recorded the second highest score ever!

I met his socialisers, I was the first recipient they had ever met, and they were delighted to see where their hard work went to. In fact I am back at The Grange for a series of meetings in December and we're meeting up again, so they can get their fix of Bruce 

For me it was fantastic to know who was taking care of him. It's so different to the normal recipient dog relationship, where who cared for the dog first of all isn't as important. Actually it's more so, as nearly all recipients have never had a dog before. And many just see the dog as a tool to help them get by.

Many soon learn that their Hearing Dog becomes the breaker of their isolation, people now want to talk to you - I have to spend twice as long shopping in the local town as everyone wants to say hello to Bruce - sod me, it's him they want to talk too 

If you find yourself in the position where you could socialise, I am sure they'd love to hear from you.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 10, 2009)

We have a rescue dane (called Blu - roughly 7 and a half now, sadly he has hip dysplasia and spinal damage, and other joint problems, and hasn't been given long - we're grateful he's still healthy this Christmas):






(on his medicine)





I also keep and show fancy rats - I wont post piccies of them all, as I have around 30!  But this is our website:
www.bohemianrats.co.uk

Plus two guinea pigs...Vince (gold/lilac satin sheltie) and Tommy (agouti rex):






And two snakes - The Nyx (anery cornsnake) and Mrs Blobby (albino californian kingsnake).  I wont post pics of them as I know people can be a bit scared of them (although I'm a recent snake convert, think they're lovely).

So yeah, along with 5 kids, I may as well grow a beard and build an ark!


----------



## katie (Dec 10, 2009)

Blu is very handsome  I like your curtains too


----------



## rachelha (Dec 10, 2009)

These are my 2 mogs Frank and Jet
Black pets rule!  Even if everyone does call them basement cats


----------



## katie (Dec 10, 2009)

Yep they do   My cat is sat just like the one on the sofa right now!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> What I find funny is at our old vets (only vets I've ever been to) they would call out your pets name and your surname when they're ready for you! Sounds very weird! Is that done everywhere??




Yep my vet does that and Shadow McCormack sounds really weird


----------



## cazscot (Dec 10, 2009)

We have a black cat (with a tiny white splodge on her chest) called Shadow, we have had her for 3 years, adopting her after her orginal owner died, vet recons she is about 7.5 years old.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 10, 2009)

cazscot said:


> Yep my vet does that and Shadow McCormack sounds really weird


 
Yes, our vets do it as well.

Mind you Bruce is becoming quite famous as we shop in the local town and some people seem to think I'm Bruce and he's David!


----------



## am64 (Dec 10, 2009)

hahaa eistein...who is the eistein now...you or bruce!!!
 just caught up with this thread and ohh i have sooo much to add... being a mum gone through the pet thing ...started with goldfish...the first one was rescued from old lady who lived upstairs ...asked us if we could look after it whilst she went away for xmas....first night the contrast from going from old ladies nice warm place to our freezing (one gas fire flat) caused it to lay eggs overnight...old lady never asked for the fish back and it became known as Titus (reading Gormangast at the time)...gold fish carried on dominating our life...(they make wonderful moving mobiles for young babys)...to having Newts...when Daughter aged 5 wanted a pet..."well no darling youve got fish"..."no mummmy i want something with legs". gave her newts..to 'Cucumber' the rat ...fantastic pets rats..if you dont want dog or cat forget hamsters gerbils etc get a RAT they are fantasic...
we have had corn snakes aswell,two of them we rescuced. All three had fun and i ended up managing to incubate 9 baby snakes...i remember carrying them around for months in a marg tub !! haha
now we have the two dogs...(sorry i lied about the rotties to wind someone up)
solly is now 15 1/2 . her original owner sadley had mental health issues and kept getting sectioned, so solly  ended up in kennels..so can't be left even though shes been with us 14 years ..even 'rodger mugford' said he couldnt help her ...so a few years ago got fender the 'jackshite' as a companion to her....and now they rule our lifes...


----------



## Einstein (Dec 11, 2009)

Blimey AM64 what a collection!

Have friends who have pet rats - sorry not for me. My partner, in addition to four pointers has two chinchillas, well they are her youngest two's pets - yeah right! They are ok, good to watch for 3 minutes flying around their cage, but yawn...

Bruce is bright and on the basis of being like their owner, he's certainly got my skill for thinking outside of the box. Some friends have named us Grimace and Vomit - not sure who is who!

Anyone who thinks they are the master of their dog is a fool and completely under the spell and control of their dog - afterall, who clears the garden up after who??


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, chinchillas are pretty to look at, but they're not as interactive or intelligent as rats.  Rats are more like miniature dogs


----------



## Einstein (Dec 11, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Yeah, chinchillas are pretty to look at, but they're not as interactive or intelligent as rats. Rats are more like miniature dogs


 
I'll take your word for it, perhaps that is why dogs like rats so much?


----------



## Duncan1959 (Dec 11, 2009)

My wife, chris, has a 10 year old westie who follows her around all day and sleeps on her bed at night! Of course he doesn't pay any attention to anything I do or say! Yesterday I went round our cul-de-sac delivering christmas cards to all our neighbours (all good friends too), Chris thought it would be a good idea if Hamish had his little red jacket on and accompanied me, and my santa hat, as "santa's little helper" - forget it! he sat down at our gate and watched me trudge around, ignoring all my coaxing with that blank, disinterested look ,
he was keen enough to run back into the house when I'd finished straight to Chris for a cuddle! bah humbug!


----------



## Einstein (Dec 11, 2009)

Duncan1959 said:


> My wife, chris, has a 10 year old westie who follows her around all day and sleeps on her bed at night! Of course he doesn't pay any attention to anything I do or say! Yesterday I went round our cul-de-sac delivering christmas cards to all our neighbours (all good friends too), Chris thought it would be a good idea if Hamish had his little red jacket on and accompanied me, and my santa hat, as "santa's little helper" - forget it! he sat down at our gate and watched me trudge around, ignoring all my coaxing with that blank, disinterested look ,
> he was keen enough to run back into the house when I'd finished straight to Chris for a cuddle! bah humbug!


 
Between my partner and I there are five pointers, two of them 'own' me, Bruce and his big half sister Tango, when she dicovered Bruce was coming to live with me, she ignored me until he'd gone to training, then started to become my friend again, expecting no doubt to be invited over to keep me company!

This breed have a number of high intellectuals, Bruce, Tango and their granny being prime cases, Bruce being the best at thinking outside of the box though.

His granny is my other halves dog, in fact anyone apart from mine when it comes to telling her what to do, especially when she had her old chair. Could I move her? She's a big dog, and seemed to be able to apply gravity brakes when required! But when it comes to tickling her chin or scrunching her ears, I'm her bestest friend - until I stop, then she will kick me until I start again!

Loyalty, manipulation? Most definately.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> What I find funny is at our old vets (only vets I've ever been to) they would call out your pets name and your surname when they're ready for you! Sounds very weird! Is that done everywhere??





cazscot said:


> Yep my vet does that and Shadow McCormack sounds really weird



Yep - my vet does that too.  The question is should I ask him to change their names as I have changed mine since getting married.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 11, 2009)

Blu kicks for attention too (well, technically he gives his paw when asked, but also does it when he's not asked LOL), which is quite funny when he can reach hubby crotch height...

Blu loves the rats.  A bit too much.  He drools over babies when I'm checking them!  He's much better behaved with them than our old girl was though (Sky was an ex-working lurcher - she passed away last year, I still feel like I've lost a major piece of my heart with her).  At least Blu can be in the same room as them


----------



## am64 (Dec 12, 2009)

when we had cucumber the rat we had no dogs so she was very tame ..out most of the time and liked  a small vodka and coke ever so often ...we would give her the lid and she pick it up in her tiny hands and take slip..
we had 2 more rats but had sollydog then and she was far too interested in them ....when there is a time when we have no dogs i would definately have another rat


----------



## Einstein (Dec 12, 2009)

am64 said:


> when we had cucumber the rat we had no dogs so she was very tame ..out most of the time and liked  a small vodka and coke ever so often ...we would give her the lid and she pick it up in her tiny hands and take slip..
> we had 2 more rats but had sollydog then and she was far too interested in them ....when there is a time when we have no dogs i would definately have another rat


 
And after the vodka and coke, did the rat become agressive, sleep or become hyper on the coke? 

Nothing worse than when they've had a drink and hog the sofa and the remote demanding food and snacks


----------



## am64 (Dec 12, 2009)

Einstein said:


> And after the vodka and coke, did the rat become agressive, sleep or become hyper on the coke?
> 
> Nothing worse than when they've had a drink and hog the sofa and the remote demanding food and snacks



she started singing .....


----------



## Einstein (Dec 12, 2009)

am64 said:


> she started singing .....


 
In tune????? 

Hopefully not her selection of rugby songs 

Bruces brother, Archie if he so much as sniffs alcohol starts sneezing, he's desperate to try it, Bruce likes the top of my guiness Grrrr! Archie has tried and spent 20 minutes sneezing - NOT in my guiness, phew


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 13, 2009)

Rats cant burp (or vomit) and fizzy drinks and alcohol can kill them.

If you do get another, make sure you get a pair or trio (same sex!) because rats cant live alone.

http://www.nfrs.org/company.html

Now I've come across as the "mad rat lady", I do have a life, honest!


----------



## am64 (Dec 13, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Rats cant burp (or vomit) and fizzy drinks and alcohol can kill them.
> 
> If you do get another, make sure you get a pair or trio (same sex!) because rats cant live alone.
> 
> ...



Oppps ! thanks for link lisa very interesting...when we had our cucumber rat she seemed to be very happy always out and about as i was at home all the time and she used to ride around with me on my shoulder or in pockets helping out with daily chores XXX


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 13, 2009)

Aww sounds like she was very special 

Did I mention I have snakes?  I wont post piccies, but I've just picked up a new one today (no name yet, he's a baby male upper keys corn snake).  He's verrry pretty


----------



## am64 (Dec 13, 2009)

ohhh corn snakes lovely things  i had three tango tizer and copper they lived in 2 large tanks with a link tank above so they could move between them and so i could seperate them for feeding. one weekend we found out copper was a dad when tizer laid eggs unfortunately tango did too but i didnt get the eggs till they had dehydrated....but out of 12 tizer eggs i managed to hatch 9 and one albino that sadly died !!


----------

